# Mon power Book G4 ne s'allume pas ?



## mokens35 (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai laissé un power book G4 portable éteint pendant 2 mois.
Impossible de le rallumer aujourd'hui.
Avez-vous des idées ?
Merci de votre réponse.
Eric


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2010)

Un peu de lecture éventuellement.


----------

